# Solar Cooking Demos, Classes and Events around the USA



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

We thought it might be useful and helpful to let people here on the forums know of upcoming Solar Cooking Events and Demos so that they might take advantage, if interested, to learn about the art of solar cooking.

I will try and list as many of the events and locations as I possibly can with advance notice so that those who wish to do so can attend.

Most of these are FREE, but some have small fees and, or, admission price depending on the locations. Either way they are a great opportunity to learn from people who have been solar cooking for a long time under all kinds of circumstances.

*Our First Event is:* _Tucson Arizona's Citizens for Solar is holding its 32nd Annual Solar Potluck on April 26, 2014 at Catalina State Park._ The Solar Potluck is the longest continuously running solar event in the world.

Click this link for more information:

http://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/32nd-annual-solar-potluck-april-26-2014.html


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar Cooking Demo as part of Virginia National Guard Sponsored Earth Day Event*

The National Guard Bureau Headquarters is holding its annual Earth Day / Take Your Child to Work Day celebration on 24 April 2014 in Arlington, VA. This year we would like to highlight sustainability technologies that are applicable to our domestic response mission. We would like to invite partners in the National Defense University's STAR-TIDES network to exhibit at our event, which serves an informal professional development opportunity for the ~3000 National Guard personnel in Arlington Hall Station and a fun family day for the ~300 kids that participate. Solar Cooking Demonstration will be held on site as well.

There is no fee to participate.

Would you be interested in coming to our event to do some show and tell of your products and capabilities? We are fairly flexible on space (indoor/outdoor/large areas/electrical hook-ups) so make us a proposal and we can start from there.

Looking forward to hearing from you,
LTC Mike Speth, Special Assistant to the G-4 for Sustainability & Energy ARNG Directorate ([email protected], 703-607-4271) or from TIDES, please contact Amy Gorman ([email protected], 202-685-3916).


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar Cooking Demo and Sustainability demos*

Here is an event where you can see *Solar Cooking *throughout the day at an Earth Day Style Event in Perris, California.

You can also learn about other sustainability types of skills and knowledge being demonstrated on the same homestead...

_EARTHDAY!

COME AND CELEBRATE EARTHDAY AT ECOACRE

ON SATURDAY MAY 3rd FROM NOON ON

23139 GERTRUDE AVE. PERRIS, CA 92570

COME, VISIT AND SEE WHAT SUSTAINABILITY LOOKS LIKE

SOLAR ELECTRICITY, WATER PUMPING, HEATING, COOLING AND COOKING

RAMMED EARTH CONSTRUCTION AND SOIL CEMENT FLOORS

THE ULTIMATE IN ENERGY, WATER AND RESOURCE SAVING TECHNOLOGIES

TRY PEDDLING FOR POWER ON THE PEOPLE POWERED GENERATOR

MAKE AND USE SOLAR COOKERS

LEARN ABOUT ORGANIC GARDENING AND THE INCREDIBLE KEYHOLE GARDEN

For More Information see

http://ecoacre.wordpress.com or

https://www.facebook.com/EcoAcre

RSVP Please, let us know if you plan to attend

Contact [email protected]

or call 951 943 1980 / mobile 951 436 8402_


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*The big event, where all of the biggest proponents will participate*

*Sacramento, California-
Solar Cookers International sponsored solar cooking event. 
July 17-19 2014*

This is the biggest solar cooking event for this year.
All of the major players, promoters, manufacturers and solar cooks will be attending this convention.

But it is not just a convention because on *Saturday the 19th of July* there will be a giant _*solar cook-off*_ which will be *free to the public* and anyone who wants to can come and join in, or come and observe and learn...

_I, and many others are planning on being there and hope that you can come as well._

* We'll have every kind of solar cooker you can imagine on display and cooking up a storm (barring a totally cloudy day)

For more details you can find them on this page: http://www.solarcookers.org/events/convention/


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*San Diego Solar Cookers Meetup Group*

Here is a great group I have been associated with for a number of years, even though I live in Southern Utah. (one day I will get down there and participate)

Here are some of their upcoming solar cooking demos/events: (three in May)

http://www.meetup.com/cooking-532/events/180031172/?a=ea1_evn&rv=ea1&_af_eid=180031172&_af=event

http://www.meetup.com/cooking-532/events/180032042/?a=ea1_evn&rv=ea1&_af_eid=180032042&_af=event

http://www.meetup.com/cooking-532/events/164698162/?a=ea1_evn&rv=ea1&_af_eid=164698162&_af=event


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar Cooking in Maine-14 June, 2014*

Included are a number of other "rural living Skills" classes as well.

More information here:
http://www.kjonline.com/news/Organic_farmers_teach_rural_living_skills_.html


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

Cooking with the SUN OVEN Classes will be held at the
Mountain Prepper Expo in Sevierville, Tennessee
(30 Miles East Of Knoxville, TN ~ 8 Miles Off I-40)
Presented by Paul Munsen, President of Sun Ovens International

Saturday May 17 at 11:00 AM
Sunday May 18 at 11:00 AM

There is no charge for the SUN OVEN Classes, but there is an admission charge to the expo. The Mountain Prepper Expo is where individuals and families come to learn more about emergency preparedness, self reliance & healthy living.
For additional information on the Expo visit: http://www.mountainprepperexpos.com/


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Sorry*

I'm sorry for posting this with an expired date.
It was brought to my attention as if it were still yet to be held and I did
not check it out thoroughly until after it was posted.

Sorry, my fault...


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar cooking demos in Vacaville, CA*

*Saturdays from 10:00 AM to 12 PM*


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Last Reminder for the Sacramento, CA solar cooking event*

This is an invitation extended to all solar cooks *and the public* who would like to come and join us for a grand event...July 19, 2014 in Sacramento, California

More information here:http://www.solarcookers.org/events/festival/


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar Cooking demo in Seattle, Washington July 26, 2014*

*Come and see as well as participate in Solar Cooking and much more at this sustainability fair NW SolarFest.
Seattle, Washington area on July 26, 2014

Details and directions on this page: http://shorelinesolar.org/*


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Tucson, AZ Solstice Solar Potluck event 20 September, 2014*

Tucson, AZ area Citizens for Solar
SOLSTICE SOLAR POTLUCK AND EXHIBITION
Saturday, September 20, 2014

Valley of the Moon
2544 E. Allen Road.
Tucson, Arizona
10:00 am - Sunset

Join Citizens for Solar for our first-ever Solstice Solar Potluck, and experience the flavors of solar-cooked food and learn about solar by viewing solar appliances and exhibitions (ovens, fountains, coolers, lights, electrical systems) and solar arts. The event is co-sponsored by Solar Guild and Valley of the Moon.

We'll have speakers and musicians throughout the day on a stage with a PA system powered by solar energy. The Potluck itself is at 5:00 pm. Bring your own oven and join us for cooking (oven set-up by 9:30 am, event opens to the public at 10:00 am), or if you do not cook with us, visit with us and bring some "solar" food to share: salad, watermelon, berries, etc. Ice is always welcome.

Bring your own eating utensils (plate/bowl and fork/spoon) and help make Tucson's Solar Potluck a waste-free event. Make sure you wear comfy shoes, a brimmed hat and sunscreen. The festival will be held come sun, rain or wind!
*Contact and details page: http://www.solarguild.org/2014-solstice-solar-potluck.html*


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Short Notice: Solar Cooking Demo on East Coast this weekend*

This is very short notice, but just got this information.

This is a solar cooking demo, presented by Paul Munsen of Sun Ovens Internationa, in conjunction with a Prepper and Survival Expo
in Boonsboro, Maryland this Saturday and Sunday August 16-17th.

More information at this link: http://midatlanticsurvivalexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Got anything/show in North Carolina,South Carolina or 
Georgia? The DW want to try Solar cooking.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar Cooking instructor/demo page*



crabapple said:


> Got anything/show in North Carolina,South Carolina or
> Georgia? The DW want to try Solar cooking.


We have a page on the site that lists various states with instructors, teachers, classes or demos available from people who do such instruction.

You may find some in your area on this list, and in some areas we are still trying to find people who demo and teach, or who are willing to do so, in order to make the list more comprehensive. Click here for USA listhttp://www.solarcooker-at-cantinawest.com/solarcookingclasses.html


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Washington DC area Solar Cooking Demo Opportunity and more...*

This coming October 6-11th 2014 you can see a great solar cooking demo and class along with other sustainability and disaster preparedness technologies being demonstrated...at Ft. McNair

You can find more information here: http://star-tides.net/events/8th-annual-tides-technology-demonstration-ft-mcnair-washington-dc


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Cooking your food with the sun Class in Palo Alto, CA*

Solar Cooking Class as well as information on Sustainable Gardening

Time: Saturday, September 13, 2014

10:30 - 12:30

Location:559 College Ave., Palo Alto, CA 94306, Phone: 650 493-6072 •

http://commongroundinpaloalto.org/cooking-your-food-with-the-sun-2/


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar Cooking demo this weekend*

Solar Cooking Demo this weekend in Tucson, AZ 20 Sept. 2014

Tucson, AZ's Citizens for Solar is holding our first ever Equinox Solar Potluck http://www.solarguild.org/2014-equin...r-potluck.html this Saturday, September 20 at Valley of the Moon. We will be cooking with a wide variety of solar cookers (some commercial, some home made.) If you are in the area, please come out and cook with us, or come out and learn about all things solar.

This is a free event, and is very family friendly. If you come out, please find me and introduce yourself.

Bruce Joseph
Chair
Citizens for Solar


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Solar Cooking and Gardening all in one spot in Sacramento*

*Solar Cooking Demo in Sacramento, CA (and gardening) put on by Solar Cookers International at the Farm-to-Fork Festival the weekend of 27 Sept. 2014*

More information on the event here:http://www.farmtofork.com/festival-info/


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*San Francisco Green Festival and Solar Cooking Demos*

If you don't mind going to a "Green event" then you can have an opportunity to see some solar cooking in action and to learn a little bit more about how it can help your preparedness efforts...

This weekend *14-16 November 2014 in San Francisco, CA* you can experience solar cooking as well as learn about other sustainability measures that might be helpful in your overall efforts.
Here you can see the new *GoSun Sport Solar Cooker*

click here for event details:http://www.greenfestivals.org/sf/san-francisco-schedule


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Kingman, Arizona Survivalist Expo this weekend*

Sorry about the short notice, but for those who are close to the Kingman, AZ area you might want to catch this Survivalist Expo this weekend, 15-16 November 2014.
Those who live in Northern AZ, Southern Utah and Southern Nevada would be close enough to drive to this expo easily in a short time, even some areas of Southern California.

...And, *two of my business partners will be manning our Solar Cooking Booth* as well at the expo. We are to have an outdoor booth for this event, so come and look us up and hopefully the weather will allow for a great solar cooking demo.
Here are the details for the event at this link: http://kingmansurvivalistexpo2014.com/


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Smaller event at Kingman, AZ expo*

This is not a large populated area with a large expo, but sometimes these small ones can offer some unique purchasing or acquisition opportunities that you may not find at the really big ones.


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Another Expo in Kingman, AZ for 2015*

Wow, I have been pretty poor on keeping updated demo information on this thread. It has been almost a whole year since my last post and now* it is time again for the Kingman, Arizona Survivalist/Prepper expo. 2015*

We are going to again be demonstrating solar cooking at this event, but we will only be there for one day due to other obligations.

*The event is October 17 & 18 2015 and we will be doing solar cooking and product demos all day Saturday*.
We will have product there as well and will hopefully be able to sample and even feed event goers if the Health Dept. doesn't get to bothered.

This year it is a month earlier, so cold, windy weather should not be an issue like it was last year in November

Here is a link to the Expo organizers: *http://kingmanexpos.com/*

There are a number of seminars scheduled for the event to cover and include many areas of general survival preparedness.

For those in this general area (N. Arizona, S. Utah, S. Nevada, SE. California) it would be a nice sized expo to attend for some fun


----------

